

Ask HN: What is the most rewarding outdoor or physical activity you do?  - kzisme

I&#x27;m trying to find new outlets for exercise and km curious what others enjoy.
======
enos_feedler
Road cycling. Its the only exercise I get that doesn't feel like a chore/work.
My bike has been in the shop for the past 3 weeks and its been painful to go
running. Cant wait to get my bike back!

------
bloodorange
Speed Skating (ice).

------
kustik
TRX for me :)

